
Everything you need to know to get the job - xyclos
https://github.com/kdn251/interviews
======
xyclos
Question: this guide says that quicksort, for example, has a best case of
O(nlog(n)) and a worst case of O(n^2). Then goes on to explain that Big O is
used to describe worst case where Big Ω Omega is used to describe the lower
bound (best case?). Then why is it that the guide describes both the best and
worst case for these algorithms as "O()". Isn't this wrong?

